# CAIFF Film Scoring Competition



## bloco (Feb 6, 2018)

Hey guys! 

Does anyone know about the CAIFF Film Scoring Competition?
I've participated in this once and it was great fun, then I missed last year competition and don't wanna miss again... in the oficial site there is some outdated information, and the contact info doesn't work...

https://www.caiff.org/caiff-film-scoring-competition

Does anyone know around what time it usually begins so to keep an eye for this year edition? 

Cheers!


----------



## d.healey (Feb 6, 2018)

I think it was around May last year


----------



## IranG (Feb 15, 2018)

The competition is definitely still going. I was fortunate enough to win it last year. They will update the page with this year's details around May.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 15, 2018)

IranG said:


> The competition is definitely still going. I was fortunate enough to win it last year. They will update the page with this year's details around May.


Well done, are you allowed to share your work? Would be great to see/hear the winning entry.


----------



## IranG (Feb 15, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Well done, are you allowed to share your work? Would be great to see/hear the winning entry.


Thanks! And sure, shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'd be more than happy to send you a personal link. Cheers!


----------



## bloco (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks d.healey and IranG! 
I'll keep an eye open for it around May then!
And congratulations for your winning IranG!


----------



## d.healey (Mar 13, 2018)

Looks like the new competition is up, good luck all.


----------



## Architekton (Mar 16, 2018)

So, no placement of the winner music in any sort of public release so other people in industry can hear your music? Just 500$? And you have to pay 15$ to join competition...


----------

